# temperature charting



## maisy1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi all, this is probably not the right place for this but I'm trying to find a section on tracking your temperature. Someone told me there was a tracker on ff but I can't seem to find it. Any ideas?


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

hi hun. This is the site i used when i was temp tracking

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/

*edit - the site linked above is nothing to do with this FF


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

That's what I use too and they have an ap on android and I guess iphone if you have one f those phones so its handy to enter your temp as soon as you have taken it. Good luck


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Maisy,

I use www.tcoyf.com which I have found quite helpful...

There is also a book related to the website you can buy called Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler which I found really informative and explains all about how to chart...

Jen xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I tried putting data into both websites, Fertility Friend and TCOYF and I found FF much more reliable, and user friendly.  I paid for the VIP account, I like the extra features on it.  I didn't think I would bother, but once my 30 day free trial ran out it didn't seem half as good, so I paid up!

I like the Android app too, almost exclusively use FF through that now.


----------

